# DO ANY OF U EXIST



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Forrel wtf do u exist


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I do!

I think...


----------



## rlf (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm just figment of your imagination. Just kidding. I'm real. Not so sure about you though.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

yeah, but how would i know if you do too. :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah well I figured hell onsciousness is a brain function physically.

Yeah we are just livin oranism with no soul no god or shit but atleast were real


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

universal conciousness look it up
conculision stops all of those fucked up thoughts
we all exsists even tho i think all of our lives are 1 big delusion and reailty is really your dreams or theres somthing else


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks man that put me further into THE DELUSION

Dude uuniversa cconsiousness doesnt exist

consciousness is as small as ur brain

consciousness is neurons firing in your rain

if u want to believe ur the universe go ahead


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

consciousness is consciousness

There is no point in thinking so deeply about it.

It gets you nowhere.

Take in what information comes to you and use that information to make the best choices for yourself.

Thinking about questions that are not answerable is a pointless waste of time.

The most likely truth is that everything is actually pretty much as it seems to be. It is just our mind that makes it all feel as if everything is not as it seems to be.

This is a pointless topic that I have wasted a lot of thought on.
Your mind will only go in circles.

The fact is that we can not get outside of this box that we are in and look back inside of it to see what really is going on. Since we can not get outside of the box, there is no point in trying to figure out how the box works. I don't know if you follow what I am saying but basically what I mean is that we are trapped inside of ourselves, trapped inside of our own consciousness and so we can't possibly know for sure how everything outside of ourselves really works. All we can do is trust that the information that we observe is all correct and that we are not being fooled somehow (like the people in the matrix).

All the energy wasted trying to figure things out that are impossible to figure out could be used to improve your life that you are living here and now. If some day comes along and you find out that you have been living in a matrix all this time then deal with that information when it comes to you.

Mentally Ill.

Just accept that I do exist and that everyone else does also. 
All the evidence that you have been give is in agreement with the fact that I exist and so does everyone else that is alive on earth. Unless you find hard evidence that we don't exist then stop fooling yourself and stop driving yourself crazy looking for answers to questions that you should not even be thinking about.

It will do you no good to waste time on this subject.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

In order for something to not exist... you need to imagine it... and to imagine it... is to exist.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

It's these kinds of asinine, pointless debates that allow Depersonalization to thrive. Stop your obsession and DP will cease to exist.

Philosophical arguments are best left to the mentally healthy.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

no we're all just part of your little imagination :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

is not funny o say that to someone whos sufferin

its li sayin to a paranoid serialkiller "EY WERE ALL GON GET U"


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

@MentallyIll

universal conciousness is what connects us all
i seen some video of some asian guy talking about it 
somthing about the concious mind subconcious etc... and then universal
he seemed pretty smart and knew what he was talking about so i took his word for it
i didint say im the universe i dont know where u got that from


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

WELLLLL u are consciousness so if ur onsiousness is UNIVERSAL hmm ur the universe


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

no man im saying this chinesse dude says that we all have somthing called the universal mind and what it does is let us connect to eachother

your even more fucked up then I am i didint think that was possible lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

nah dig deeper and see what universal onsciousness and enlihtenment means..
you are not the universe ofcourse WTF you are the flesh and bones

spiritual shit is DELUSIONAL

ur always seperate forever and that is great u can still connect with people THROUGH EMOTIONS


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> t's these kinds of asinine, pointless debates that allow Depersonalization to thrive. Stop your obsession and DP will cease to exist.
> 
> Philosophical arguments are best left to the mentally healthy.


I agree.

Although I think there are some philosophical arguments that we could talk about. I think this specific topic is unhealthy and only promotes DP/DR.

The solid fact is that this thread raises an impossible question. And since it is impossible, it is also pointless.

We can never know what possibilities may exist beyond our own reality. 
So why even consider those other possibilities? Why not just stick to the reality that you are faced with each day and forget about all the nonsense that may be going on in the back of your mind?

We might as well just view reality as being reality and not torment ourselves with the endless possibilities that we are able to imagine and think up.

Just make the best out of the reality that you are presented with. 
That is all you can do anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

its not impossile for atheist they know they are their brains and everyone with brain must be as real

Its when soul comes ino play DP/DR fucks u
Science has created brainscans that read and see ur thoughts as PHYSICAL hings in r brain so no doubt ur ur brain its just hard to realize that beauty and live life nondelsional


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes Mentally Ill.

I know all about how the brain works. I have studied the subject about psychology and about how our brain works in depth. I have not went to school for either of these subjects but I have read a lot of books about our brain and about human psychology.

*It is very strange that you just posted what you posted because you are the one that started this thread. *

I am not an atheist and I think it is much more clear to me what reality is then it is to you.

If it was clear to you then you would not have started this thread.

Strange :roll: :roll:

Very strange !


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Try havin OCD ud kill urself

See everytime u got OCD THOUGHT ur whole perception gets screwed

If u get a thought "that sciccor is tryn to kill me" everytime yo see it ull be OMG THAT SCISSOR WILL KILL ME

Doesnt matter if u kno its not true u cant elp it it FUCKS ur perception o reality


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I have OCD.

I have HPPD.

I have DP.

I have DR.

I have flashbacks all the time.

I have anxiety.

I have a great deal of problems.

None of these things give me an excuse to contradict myself though.

MentallyIll I get a feeling from you that you don't even know what you believe. The problem is that you seem very sure of yourself but at the same time you seem to not really know what your beliefs even are.

Thats not a good thing and it is probably part of what keeps your DP/DR sticking in place.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

ur a fuctard and will go to hell

its not aout contradiction

u just contradicted urself... "I have OCD" well then ud understand


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Forrel wtf do u exist





> its not impossile for atheist they know they are their brains and everyone with brain must be as real


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Contradiction.

a. The act of contradicting.
b. The state of being contradicted.
*2. A denial.
3. Inconsistency; discrepancy.*
4. Something that contains contradictory elements.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

OOOOOO YEAAA

So whe n this dude inow thought he was a frog for 2years because of OCD did he contradict himsel 247 cause he wasnt?

Fuc u


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

MentallyIll

You will never get better if you can contradict yourself so freely.

I think you are to defensive and your DP/DR is probably an element of that.

You seem to have become a master at tricking your own mind.

Just my opinion.

I still don't know you that well though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

i have I fuck myself up 24/7 with these thoughts but they wont stop

im depressed defensive aggresive u name it IM SICK OF IT


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

You made a contradiction because you asked about if anyone was even real and then went on to say this only a few posts later.



> its not impossile for atheist they know they are their brains and everyone with brain must be as real


You said you are an atheist so I figure that you are talking about yourself here.

This is very unhealthy and this circular pattern of thinking will keep you locked in DP/DR unreality forever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Well nah not forever

I dno how to stop it so tell me Mr Einstein

Im trying to nderestand that im my physical body ONLY NOTHIN ELSE seperate ro eeveryone and everythin else

but my thoughts o OHNO U GOTTA DIE TO BE FREE


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

You are doing it to yourself and until you realize that then you will not have much hope of getting better.

Again that is my opinion but I think other people here would agree with that.

For almost all of us. DP/DR is a self inflicted illness.

It is your own messed up pattern of thinking that creates it and keeps it going around and round.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

No shit everyone knows that ut how do u change when 95% of ur thoughts is intrusive thoughts


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> No shit everyone knows that ut how do u change when 95% of ur thoughts is intrusive thoughts


Well I personally believe that a big first step is in simply realizing that those thoughts are not actually intrusive. They are messed up thoughts but they are being made up by your own brain.

If your OCD is really bad then you should try to get medication for it also. As far as I know, there is medication that works well against OCD.

Thats something you may want to talk to your doctor about.

What I think is VERY important for you personally is simply to learn how to be honest with yourself about things. It seems that you are good at fooling yourself and this will not be helpful for you to recover from DP/DR.

You have to be honest and face the facts about things. Accept reality for what it is and deal with it.

Whatever reality you choose to live in. 
You need to simply accept it for what it is. 
Don't look for a way to exit the reality that you yourself believe in because that will only drive you insane.

You say that you do believe that this is all real.
So stop asking the question "is this all real?" 
Follow your own beliefs and stick to them. Whatever they are. If you are in contradiction with yourself then your DP/DR will last forever.

If you can not accept your own beliefs and you do not like the reality that you choose to believe in then you should be honest with yourself and let yourself realize that you "don't know". You don't have answers. You don't know for sure what is really going on. Then you will be able to listen to other people and accept new ideas that may be more easy for you to live with.

If your own reality causes you so much conflict then you should keep an open mind toward other realities and other ideas. Cutting yourself off and being so sure of yourself is simply a defensive move for you I think. I don't think you really feel sure of yourself and this is the conflict I see in you. My suggestion for you is to do more listening and less speaking.

And also to listen to different points of view and not simply limit yourself to one reality. Or one belief. If you are unsure of things then don't force yourself to believe that you are sure of things because this will just mess your head up. And you will never get at the root of your problems.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> Forrel wtf do u exist


yes we do. if ure not existing u wouldnt be in this nightmare. c'est la vie


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I think everyone just needs a little nap, and maybe a snack.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree.

Unless that snack is a powerbar!










Thats for you Nadine! 

Here is something else for you also.










LOL.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello people, its been a while. Hope you are all doing well.

The big question, do I/we exist? I have spoken many times about this subject before but I will chime in with this.

Here's something you can try. You can do it with your eyes closed or open, in a quiet room or noisy street. All you have to do is this: identify yourself. 
I don?t mean stand up and say your name. I mean catch hold of that which is you, rather than just the things that you do or experience, To do this, focus your attention on yourself. Try to locate in your own consciousness the ?I? that is you, the person you is feeling hot or cold, thinking your thoughts, hearing the sounds around you and so on. I?m not asking you to locate your feelings, sensations and thoughts, but the person, the self , who is having them. 
It should be easy. After all, what is more certain in this world than that you exist? Even if everything around you is a dream or an illusion, you must exist to have the dream, to do the hallucinating . So if you turn your mind inwards and try to become aware only of yourself, it shouldn?t take long to find it. 
Have a go. 
Any luck?

Admit it. You failed. You looked for the one thing that you always assumed was there and found nothing. What does that mean? That you don?t exist? 
Lets get clear about what you would have found. The moment you became aware of anything it would have been something quite specific, a thought, a feeling, a sensation, a sound, a smell. But in no such case would you have been aware of yourself as such. You can describe each of the experiences you had, but not the you that had them. 
You might protest, how could I not be aware that it was I having these experiences? For instance, it is true that when I look at the computer in front of me, what I was aware of was the computer not me. But in another sense I was aware that it was me seeing the computer. It just isn?t possible to detach myself from the experience, which is why there is no special awareness of ?I?, only an awareness of what I am aware of.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 ...did you recover ?

steve thanks dear for the power bar i needed it 8) , lol whats the book for?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

nu-power said:


> Pollyanna 3098 ...did you recover ?


Good question. 
No, I like to think I have nothing to recover from. I got sick of looking at myself as broken in some way, I'm just different that's all.
I didnt need to recover, I needed to accept and forgive :wink:


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> nu-power said:
> 
> 
> > Pollyanna 3098 ...did you recover ?
> ...


coool. i dont like to use the word recover neither coz i dont believe this is an illness -although some times i feel this dp/dr is getting tighter & tighter and i wont be able to breath  - . BUT....i agree that its all from my thoughts. there are heavy loads inside our heads and we must get rid of them one after one. but i cant accept it, how do u accept this ??? id rather accept what terrified me once in order to be dp/dr free. i mean i bieleve in accepting life for all its goods and bads. but not accepting this :!:


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> No, I like to think I have nothing to recover from. I got sick of looking at myself as broken in some way, I'm just different that's all.
> I didnt need to recover, I needed to accept and forgive Wink


Pollyanna 3098 your not broken. You don't even exist.

8)

LOL

Just messing with you.

About what you said before, the awareness is who you are. You are the observer. You can not observe the observation and be able to explain what it is. We are all a collection of everything that is going on in our minds. There is no part of the brain where we exists as the observer of everything. What we are is what we are. WE are a collection of everything that is taking place in our brain. The prof of everyones existence is the simple fact that you are aware of anything. Even if you are only aware that you are aware, then you have your proof for your own existence. If you did not exist then you would not be asking stupid questions about your existence. The ability to ask the stupid question is the proof and the answer to the question. "Do I exist" Yes because if I did not exist then I would not have been able to ask that question. :roll:

Do other people exist for real? Now that is a little more tricky. 
As I said. It is a pointless question. We know that we exist for the simple reason that we are aware of out ability to ask the question. We might as well just accept the reality that we are handed in life as being "REAL". Asking questions about weather or not other people or other things are real is pointless. Even if other people were not real then would asking them the question about them being real give you any useful information? NO because if this is just a delusion then you would only be feeding the delusion by talking to other people.

I personally don't like the idea of putting faith into the idea that my entire reality is a delusion. If I did that then my life would be over. I would kill myself right now because everything would be totally pointless.

I have realized that the chances of all of this being a delusion are extremely unlikely and therefor I have brushed those ideas aside and they don't bother me anymore. I have also found a reality that makes everything fit into place and makes total sense to me and explains everything. So I personally have no more questions like these in my head.

I am real, and I believe that all of you people are real or I would not be talking to any of you.

I also believe that my God is real and that is the reason I am able to speak to him without a problem.

The biggest thing that keeps me focused upon this reality is "Love"
Love is what keeps proving to me that this is real. Love is very powerful and it always proves to me that life is actually much more then what we now think it is. This is not a delusion. It is simply a messed up version of the way things are supposed to be.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> lol whats the book for?


Just got it for you because I know how much you like power.

8)

By the way, it is vital that you do accept DP/DR for what it truly is.

It is an illness.

It can be treated and cured though. Some people may always have problems with it but I am sure that the best way to stay stuck in the mud with DP/DR is by ignoring it and telling yourself it is not real.

It has to be accepted. You have to face it dead on and not be afraid of it. Accepting things for what they are is a big step toward getting better. Fighting against reality will only make you feel more unreal.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

maybe i dont understand the meaning of accepting dp/dr

any way it seems as great step you've made Pollyanna 3098, well done and wish you all the best


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> maybe i dont understand the meaning of accepting dp/dr


That is the problem most people have.

I did not understand either until one day it just clicked and I understood completely.

Even after understanding how to deal with DP/DR and what accepting it means, it can still be a struggle to actually accept it and move forward. For me, it means facing up to my nightmare and not being afraid of it. I can do that for awhile but I keep tripping up because it is easier to fall back into dp/dr sometimes then it is to deal with reality.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Pollyanna 3098 ...did you recover ?


Good question. 
No, I like to think I have nothing to recover from. I got sick of looking at myself as broken in some way, I'm just different that's all.
I didnt need to recover, I needed to accept and forgive :wink:[/quote]

Now you're speaking my language Pollyanna!!! 8) Good to see you are well and welcome back 

Can't agree more with you about your post. Personally I remember sitting for literally hours trying to dissect out my experiences and find myself in there somewhere. But all that happened is I became more DP'd.

Seriously, you can seperate and categorise and break your awareness down into little parts, which seem seperate trying to find "I", but you never will. Your self cannot be defined, it cannot be labelled, it cannot be fully understood. It can only be expressed. And through that expression you find reflections of yourself in reality, which tell you about who you are.

Do you exist? Yes. Do we exist? Yes. Mentally Ill, you are currently seeing things in very black and white. It doesn't have to be EITHER that we are a product of our own brains OR that we are all connected. Its BOTH! We are BOTH physical and energetic beings.

Prove it to yourself. Just sit by yourself and send love to an inanimate object. You'll get a feeling rise up in your chest. That's your connection to the world. Try it with another person, anyone, even if you don't know them. That's your connection with another person. Its real.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

I think this is the only thread I've ever seen in which people are honest about the 'cure' to DP. There were times when I thought if I shared it, it would become meaningless and 'stop working', and it's great to know other people have found the same answer. DP vanishes when you accept DP and realize that nothing has changed.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> I think this is the only thread I've ever seen in which people are honest about the 'cure' to DP.


You have not been around here for very long.

There have been some really awesome posts in the past about how to cure DP/DR.

A lot of the people that brought good information to dpselfhelp are gone now though.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

LOSTONE said:


> > I think this is the only thread I've ever seen in which people are honest about the 'cure' to DP.
> 
> 
> You have not been around here for very long.
> ...


Which posts/posters are those?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Many different ones.

Some names have become taboo subjects around here.

A lot of the older members seem to have left this place.

I will try to find one of the most helpful threads and pull it up if I can find it.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is one of the best threads I have read on here.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

Read the entire first post.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

thats tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long :shock:


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

here's one talking about the -accepting- power :wink:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10559


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> thats tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long


Many people on here are so serious about finding a cure that they go out and read all the books they kind find on the subject.

I have done this myself.

That post is not long at all when compared to a book but it has all the information needed to cure DP/DR for most people.

The answer is in the first post of that thread.

I have been on this forum since 2005 and that is the best thread I think I have seen on here. If you don't care to take the time to read it then you are not serious enough about finding a cure.

I just bumped the topic back up so some of the new members can read it.

The first post is really all that matters. You don't need to read the whole thread.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

so you red all the post? it was in january-30-2006... why didnt it cure u my lostone?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It did for a while.

1A talked more about how it takes time to actually apply the cure in other threads.

It takes time because facing the root of your problems is not an easy thing to do even after you realize it is the cure for your DP/DR.

Facing up to the "bad" moment can be very, very hard. It is much easier to just flee from that moment and make it all better again. If I was in the habit of being able to always face that "bad" moment and not run from it then my DP/DR would be gone right now and I would not be here.

I have been able to get rid of my DP/DR for a few months after applying that cure but I sadly have fallen back into it. This is normal though I think. I know what the cure is but I just need the strength to apply it. I need some of your power Nadine. LOL.

By the way, when did I become _your_ lostone?
I thought you were getting married to someone else. Are you making me your 2end option or something? I would be willing to marry you but you would have to convert to my religion first.

LOL.

Just messing with you.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

I know what the cure is but I just need the strength to apply it. I need some of your power Nadine. LOL.

i wish i can give you all power really. and i still believe that if we were all together somewhere -on some island near hawaii f.e. :wink: - we will be more able to acheive a great progress...

By the way, when did I become _your_ lostone?

since we became dps 8)

I thought you were getting married to someone else. Are you making me your 2end option or something? I would be willing to marry you but you would have to convert to my religion first.

to be honest ur not a second opetion but i may add u to my list . and i dont accept conditions...sorry
LOL.

Just messing with you.

me too


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Just messing with you.
> 
> me too Smile


Yeah I know you would accept all of my conditions for marriage.

Like wearing this uniform at all times.










LOL.

Kidding.

I am still looking for the funds to buy that island in the pacific.

Maybe if everyone here would pitch in some money then we could buy one of the marshal Islands and build a new society for ourselves. The only problem will be when global warming raises the ocean level another few inches and then our island will vanish under the ocean.  
By then we may have came up with the technology to build a society underwater though. There is no telling what we will achieve with the combined power of all of our DP/DR placed on one island in the pacific. :shock:


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

LOSTONE said:


> Here is one of the best threads I have read on here.
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0
> 
> Read the entire first post.


Awesome post, confirms that the technique I developed myself works perfectly


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes it is the same technique that works for everyone that is able to cure themselves.

There really is no other cure that is known to actually work.

That is the only cure that is proven to actually work.

And it has worked for many people.

It is not a "fix all" though, and a "fix all" is what a lot of people are probably looking for.

It is simply the cure for DP/DR but that cure actually means facing some things that you might not want to face.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

LOSTONE said:


> consciousness is consciousness
> 
> There is no point in thinking so deeply about it.
> 
> ...


This is a great post and something that has helped me recover. Thanks for posting and reminding me to stop questioning things.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

.


----------

